# how do you post a joke



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

how do you post a joke

ps....on Vodka & Redex @the mo..lol

you will luff this... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

is this a joke?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Edited 2 times....

Maybe try another one.... :lol:


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

no guys straight up got a good one .. wish to follow forum edikit ......dont know how to go into "jokes" forum it a good one please be open minded and help me guyz .......estoy barracho...lol

Rob


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

A WOMEN WAS ADMITTED TODAY INTO HOSPITAL AFTER HAVING PHONE SEX.

THE DOCTORS MANAGED TO REMOVE TWO NOKIAS THREE MOTOROLAS ONE SAMSUNG
BUT NO SIEMENS WAS FOUND......BECAUSE SHE HAD SWALOWED THAT... :?


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

^^^^ ha ha ha! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Moved to 'jokes' as this thread is well funny :lol:


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

ok C J ..just had a bad week trying to unwind here, got done for speeding on Tuesday... Wednesday my 84 year old DaD gone into Hospital (will he come out ?) also on Wednesday I got diagnose with skin cancer ....who gives a f***********........whatever ......just trying to share a little joke.....with like minded people...on Voka & Redex..lol :lol: lets share not condem...your servre....Bro TT


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Moved to 'jokes' as this thread is well funny :lol:


Thanks,...my apologies for being an ass...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

i quite liked it.....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

HIRAM said:


> Thanks,...my apologies for being an ass...


Your not... pissed is funny


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Tu3bo

YOUR A WORTHY GENT

GOD BLESS


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

So this is what happens when people don't go to sleep on a Saturday. And I thought it was all clubbing and parties.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

PS Hiram, Sorry your having a bad week but keep at it


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very funny HIRAM :lol: :lol:


----------

